# Like This State



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Good things always happen.

https://ktvo.com/news/local/macon-county-man-fatally-shoots-intruder 

big rockpile


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A meth head armed with an air nailer and a handgun.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Was he draggi ng an air tank for the gun...


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

you don't need a air for a air nailer. I saw that in one of the lethal weapon movies where danny glover shot a guy in the head with a air nailer that had no hose attached to it.


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

Paslode nailer


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, Paslode uses small cylinder


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

There are some "air nailers" that actually use .22 or .25 cal blank cartridge charges and others that run of battery packs.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

some of them run on butane cylinders also 

I suspect the nail gun was intended to be a threat.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Time to steam clean the carpet. The meth head's family will claim that the sliding door left open on the second floor was bait to lure him in to kill him.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

An armed home intruder was stopped by a homeowner. Isn’t that what is suppose to happen?


----------

